# got in way over my head



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

well I finally did it. went out and bought a sewing machine (only about 100$ no bells and whistles) and thought maybe I could teach myself to sew. WRONG. I can't even thread the damn thing. the instructions may as well be in latin. there are no classes in my area can anyone help? whats with this bobbin thing and why does it keep tangling all my thread. am I supposed to have one thread coming from the top and one from the bottom (this bobbin thingy)


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, you are suppose to have one thread at the top and one comming from the bottom.
The instructions should give you a diagram of how to thread the machine to get it to put thread on the bobbin and a diagram of how to thread the machine to sew.
They all thread differently, so I'm not sure anyone here can tell you how to do it unless they have the same make and model of your machine.

Sorry you are having difficulties. Is there a store where you buy material and thread from near you? Perhaps you can ask them to show you if they have a similar machine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

or maybe some older people in the road , that can help you ?? they are mostly experts on sewing machines ...

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

i had the same problem when i first started sewing..just study the diagram very carefully thats what i did and finally got it hehe...so heres to hoping you get your sewing machine working :wink:


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry about the whineing earlier guys. I think I figured out some of what I'm supposed to be doing. I managed to sew a few straight lines (ok 2 straight lines but whos counting). I keep getting tangles though... maybe that cause I haven't learned to regulate the speed yet?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i cant help ya im no good with sewing machines i sew by hand much easier


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I know that if your bobbin thread is loose and comming out...your tension is set to loose...hope this helps!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm not sure what it's called but i'll try to explain it theres a thing that drops down to secure the fabric when sewing it holds the fabric in place...are you doing that?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Sometimes there are fabric stores like "Hancocks" that offer sewing classes for beginners? They are usually pretty inexpensive, and they are great. You want to also make sure you are using a new needle and that it is in properly. Bobbins are kind of tricky and the machine will not sew unless they are put in right. Make sure that it has been "oiled" recently too...very important! Just keep trying.....  The thing that drops down is called a "presser foot". 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I had the same issues wiht the bobbin until I really read the instructions now I haven't had a tangle since. Just sit down wiht your machine and go through what everything is and how tos you'll be suprised.Kinda like potty training your chi it takes a little patience.


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

i what one, i sew by hand but i did make this yesterday


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I know this might sound stupid... but you want to know what I did when I first started sewing.... I put the material in like I was goign to sew.. but with no thread.. then I pushed the foot petal and went to down.. then I slowly let up on the foot petal... then as I did I felt around with the speed adn then I stopped and put the thread in the machine and started sewing .... It helped me loads... I also taught amanda this when she starteed sewing... she is a lead foot... ehheheheh oh my watch out people in about 4 years... we might all want to stay off the sidewalks... 

any way... back to sewing... you might be getting tangled because your machine is not set up with the right tension.... 

I had been sewing for months before I learned that on the bobbin thingy that the bobbin goes into then into the machine.. there is a screw on it.. that screw is to adjust the tension for the bobbin thread.... 

and your book should show your a chart about the top thread tension... 

I could help more if I was looking at the book or the machine... 

hope this helped... 

Good luck and God bless


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

ok new prob. I can't get the thread from the bobbin back up into the machine.

I have black thread in the bobbin, and yellow thread in the needle, I;m supposed to turn the handle to make the needle go down and it takes the black thread back up with it but no matter how many times I take out and reinsert the bobbin, I can't get the yellow thread to pick up the black....


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT BACK IN CORRECTLY..THERE SHOULD ALSO BE A PIECE OF THE BLACK THREAD HANGING OVER SO THAT WHEN YOU TURN THE NOB TOWARDS YOU AND THE NEEDLE GOES DOWN THAT THE YELLOW THREAD WILL PICK IT UP..ITS HARD TO EXPLAIN..


----------

